# Croatia who has been



## fishfulthinking (Oct 30, 2015)

I hear it is amazing, but I know nothing beyond what I can research on the net.  Has anyone been, can anyone offer me some good insight.  We love to explore, eat, drink, and just come away with grand memories.


----------

